# 7-vg30 timing marks-which is what?



## wildwilly (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a 1993 d21 with vg30. It has 7 timing marks on the pulley. I have not been able to find out which is what, ie. is the first one 0deg. or -5. or are they 10deg. each and if so what is the first one??? please help! thanks.


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 9, 2007)

Everyone relax--Stand down!--I found the info on the marks in a friends Mitchell Manual.
Thanks anyway.


----------

